# Kenda tires



## JO BO (May 8, 2021)

Do they still make this style etc.  value?


----------



## Steve Baltera (May 8, 2021)

Yes  K130 is a 26x2.125 and k123 is a 26x1.75 .Around 30 bucks a piece


----------



## AndyA (May 15, 2021)

Seems to me that every department store cruiser made in the last 20 years has a set of those.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 23, 2021)

Kenda makes good tires. Just replaced the ones on my 73 Speedster with Kendas. Duro also has some nice fat tires.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 23, 2021)

I got a pair of those two months ago for $19.95ea. off the wall at my favorite bike store here in town.
That bike gets ridden daily. Not the tires fault but I've had 6 flats. Around here there are goat heads and a dozen different kinds of thorns just laying around. These tires are pretty thin casings, I'd recommend liners. Around here they are called thorns strips or thorn guards. Better than the REAL heavy "thorn proof" tubes that aren't really.


----------

